# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  مين هو او هي (حسب رأيك) ؟؟؟؟؟

## ayhamco

*مساء الخير جميعا
انا اليوم جايب موضوع كتير حلو وهو:
مين هو العضو اللي بحمل المواصفات التاليه برأيك الشخصي1- اكتر واحد بتحس شخصيته كتير قويه بالمنتدى
2- اكثر واحد خفيف دم
3-اكثر واحد بتحس انه شايف حاله (متكبر)
4-اكثر واحد بتحسه ضعيف شخصيه بالمنتدى
5-صاحب افضل واحلى توقيع
6-اكثر واحد بتختلط فيه خارج نطاق المنتدى
7-اكثر واحد بتحس انه اذا دخل المنتدى بيعطي للمنتدى جو حلو كتير
شكرا للمشاركه*

----------


## ayhamco

>

----------


## حلم حياتي

[grade="00008B FF0000 008000 4B0082"]مين هو العضو اللي بحمل المواصفات التاليه برأيك الشخصي
 اكتر واحد بتحس شخصيته كتير قويه بالمنتدى
مها و  ايمن 

2- اكثر واحد خفيف دم
اكتر من عضو  وبدرجات مختلفة 

3-اكثر واحد بتحس انه شايف حاله (متكبر)
معاذ ملحم 

4-اكثر واحد بتحسه ضعيف شخصيه بالمنتدى
ما في حدا معين 

5-صاحب افضل واحلى توقيع
بعجبني توقيع ايات قاسم حلو 

6-اكثر واحد بتختلط فيه خارج نطاق المنتدى
العالي عالي  ابو نعيم وزينه

7-اكثر واحد بتحس انه اذا دخل المنتدى بيعطي للمنتدى جو حلو كتير
في كتير بس العالي ونادر ومها اكتر

وبعتذر اذا حدا زعل او نسيت ذكر اسماء تانيه [/grade]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

[align=center]- اكتر واحد بتحس شخصيته كتير قويه بالمنتدى ايمن 
2- اكثر واحد خفيف دم نادر وعمار
3-اكثر واحد بتحس انه شايف حاله (متكبر) عارف حاله
4-اكثر واحد بتحسه ضعيف شخصيه بالمنتدى كمان عارف حاله 
5-صاحب افضل واحلى توقيع  عمار
6-اكثر واحد بتختلط فيه خارج نطاق المنتدى ايات قاسم 
7-اكثر واحد بتحس انه اذا دخل المنتدى بيعطي للمنتدى جو حلو كتير :
محمد ،جو رومنسي
باريسيا جو انتوي
حلا جو هادئ
خالد جو طربي
العالي جو غريب  
ايونعيم جو ابوي
ايهم جو حركي 
معاذا القرعان جو ما بعرف اله اسم محدد[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

- اكتر واحد بتحس شخصيته كتير قويه بالمنتدى
مها ، نادر
2- اكثر واحد خفيف دم
نادر
3-اكثر واحد بتحس انه شايف حاله (متكبر)
ما في حدا معين
4-اكثر واحد بتحسه ضعيف شخصيه بالمنتدى
ما بعرف
5-صاحب افضل واحلى توقيع
سوسن ، حلا
6-اكثر واحد بتختلط فيه خارج نطاق المنتدى
اكيد عمار
7-اكثر واحد بتحس انه اذا دخل المنتدى بيعطي للمنتدى جو حلو كتير
نادر ، العالي ، باريسيا

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

1- اكتر واحد بتحس شخصيته كتير قويه بالمنتدى :ايمن و مها
2- اكثر واحد خفيف دم :نادر
3-اكثر واحد بتحس انه شايف حاله (متكبر): كل واحد بعرف حاله
4-اكثر واحد بتحسه ضعيف شخصيه بالمنتدى :ما في حدى
5-صاحب افضل واحلى توقيع :ايمن توقيعه حلو وكل توقيع من تصميمه احلا من الثاني
6-اكثر واحد بتختلط فيه خارج نطاق المنتدى :محمد
7-اكثر واحد بتحس انه اذا دخل المنتدى بيعطي للمنتدى جو حلو كتير: مها و سوسن

----------


## معاذ القرعان

1- اكتر واحد بتحس شخصيته كتير قويه بالمنتدى    مها
2- اكثر واحد خفيف دم                                          نادر
3-اكثر واحد بتحس انه شايف حاله (متكبر)            ؟؟؟؟
4-اكثر واحد بتحسه ضعيف شخصيه بالمنتدى       ؟؟؟؟؟
5-صاحب افضل واحلى توقيع                               ايمن , حلا
6-اكثر واحد بتختلط فيه خارج نطاق المنتدى           عمر القرعان
7-اكثر واحد بتحس انه اذا دخل المنتدى بيعطي للمنتدى جو حلو كتير
                           غسان , ايمن    :Smile:

----------


## العالي عالي

> [grade="00008B FF0000 008000 4B0082"] 
> 
> 3-اكثر واحد بتحس انه شايف حاله (متكبر)
> معاذ ملحم 
> [/grade]



 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> 


ما تبلى الابتسامه بس وين ردك  انت ؟ :SnipeR (30):

----------


## جسر الحياة

> *مساء الخير جميعا
> انا اليوم جايب موضوع كتير حلو وهو:
> مين هو العضو اللي بحمل المواصفات التاليه برأيك الشخصي1- اكتر واحد بتحس شخصيته كتير قويه بالمنتدى
> أيمن
> 2- اكثر واحد خفيف دم
> معاذ القرعان
> 3-اكثر واحد بتحس انه شايف حاله (متكبر)
> ما بدي أحكي وهو أصلا عارف حاله
> 4-اكثر واحد بتحسه ضعيف شخصيه بالمنتدى
> ...


وشكرا على الموضوع الحلو

----------


## العالي عالي

1- اكتر واحد بتحس شخصيته كتير قويه بالمنتدى
*نادر - حسان*

2- اكثر واحد خفيف دم
*ايمن - سارة*

3-اكثر واحد بتحس انه شايف حاله (متكبر)
*متكبر بمعنب الحرفي لا يوجد* 

4-اكثر واحد بتحسه ضعيف شخصيه بالمنتدى
*ما شاء الله كل الاعضاء اقوياء الشخصية ما بنخاف عليهم* 

5-صاحب افضل واحلى توقيع
*آيات قاسم - سوسن*

6-اكثر واحد بتختلط فيه خارج نطاق المنتدى
*حسان - غسان - ابو نعيم - حلم حياتي - زينة - عاشق الحصن - حمزة -* 

7-اكثر واحد بتحس انه اذا دخل المنتدى بيعطي للمنتدى جو حلو كتير
*مها - نادر- ايمن - باريسيا - غسان - سارة*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

1- اكتر واحد بتحس شخصيته كتير قويه بالمنتدى......
كل الاعضاء
2- اكثر واحد خفيف دم
ايمن
3-اكثر واحد بتحس انه شايف حاله (متكبر)
العالي :Db465236ff: ما بعرف ليش
4-اكثر واحد بتحسه ضعيف شخصيه بالمنتدى
ما في حدا
5-صاحب افضل واحلى توقيع
محمد القسايمة
6-اكثر واحد بتختلط فيه خارج نطاق المنتدى
كوري-عمار-معاذ القرعان-ايمهكو
7-اكثر واحد بتحس انه اذا دخل المنتدى بيعطي للمنتدى جو حلو كتير
مها...صاحبة الكلمات الرقيقة
محمد...اعجز عن التعبير
عمار...بشتاقلوا بسرعة
نادر...نفسي احكي معاه
ايات...انا من دونها وله شي في المنتدى :Db465236ff: 
ايمن...برتاح بس احكي معاه
باريسيا...بتقدر الصداقة
العالي...بس اشوف مشاكاته بحب امزح معاه

----------


## العالي عالي

> ما تبلى الابتسامه بس وين ردك  انت ؟


يا الله شو بصلتك محروقة شوفي الصفحة التاية وبتشوفي الرد  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ayman

1- اكتر واحد بتحس شخصيته كتير قويه بالمنتدى

الكل ما شاء الله 

2- اكثر واحد خفيف دم

اكثر واحد هضمت خفة دمو هو نادر  وحسان 

3-اكثر واحد بتحس انه شايف حاله (متكبر)

انا حاس معاذ ملحم 

4-اكثر واحد بتحسه ضعيف شخصيه بالمنتدى

سوسن الي كاتبة اسمها سوزان 

5-صاحب افضل واحلى توقيع

كل الناس اذواق ومابقدر اجاوب

6-اكثر واحد بتختلط فيه خارج نطاق المنتدى

معاذ بيك تقريبا كل يوم بس على المسنجر مو الطبيعة 

7-اكثر واحد بتحس انه اذا دخل المنتدى بيعطي للمنتدى جو حلو كتير

 نادر بيك

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> زعلتني ليش حكيت خلينا نشوف ضحاية كمان  كل واحد يعدل ردو مادام عرف الحقيقة غسان بدي اشوف زباين تانية



يللا اعملها بموضوع ثاني  :Bl (35):

----------


## جسر الحياة

> 1- اكتر واحد بتحس شخصيته كتير قويه بالمنتدى
> 
> الكل ما شاء الله 
> 
> 2- اكثر واحد خفيف دم
> 
> اكثر واحد هضمت خفة دمو هو نادر  وحسان 
> 
> 3-اكثر واحد بتحس انه شايف حاله (متكبر)
> ...


10- ممكن توضح وتشرح يا أخ أيمن ليش هالحقد كله على Scorpio

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ايمن طلع بيكره الكل  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> 1- ايات...انا من دونها وله شي في المنتدى


*
من دون ما تجلطها انت ولا شي مهي آيات شغلتك بالمنتدى إنت وهالضحكات*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> *
> من دون ما تجلطها انت ولا شي مهي آيات شغلتك بالمنتدى إنت وهالضحكات*


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

*1-اكتر واحد بتحس شخصيته كتير قويه بالمنتدى
الكل الو حضوره ما شاء الله 
2- اكثر واحد خفيف دم
كتتتتتتتتتتتتتير .. بس أكتر واحد لما بيحطني براسو ونجاكر بعض خالد 
3-اكثر واحد بتحس انه شايف حاله (متكبر)
نادر 
4-اكثر واحد بتحسه ضعيف شخصيه بالمنتدى
......
5-صاحب افضل واحلى توقيع
أنا بكل تواضع 
6-اكثر واحد بتختلط فيه خارج نطاق المنتدى
مها عزمي ... 
7-اكثر واحد بتحس انه اذا دخل المنتدى بيعطي للمنتدى جو حلو كتير
مها و سوسن  ... بحب اشوفهم بالمنتدى لأنهم صاحباتي 
العالي ... دمو خفيف( مرااااااات ) ومرات 
معاذ القرعان بيحب يجاكرني 
أل قسايمة الهم حضورهم الخاص  
نادر ... ما بلحق عليه ترجمه
خالد .. أخ منو خالد 
أبو نعيم ... طيب  أحسن من العالي 
حلم حياتي وزينة ... بينحبو  
شطناوي ... دايما معصب 
ضياء وأيهمكو  ... طيبين  ودمهم خفيف
غسان ... بحب اسمو ... واللون الأحمر تبعو بدوخني 
أشرف ... بحترمو كتيييير 
و..... نسيت ... الكل خير وبركه*

----------


## diyaomari

> *1
> ضياء وأيهمكو  ... طيبين  ودمهم خفيف
> *


يسلمك ربي على الصراحة
عيوني يا ايات

----------


## آلجوري

> يسلمك ربي على الصراحة
> عيوني يا ايات


*الله يسلمك يا عيون أهلك ..*

----------


## ابو نعيم

1-اكتر واحد بتحس شخصيته كتير قويه بالمنتدى
ايمن ، نادر ، مها 
2- اكثر واحد خفيف دم
معاذ القرعان  
3-اكثر واحد بتحس انه شايف حاله (متكبر)
ايمن
4-اكثر واحد بتحسه ضعيف شخصيه بالمنتدى
......
5-صاحب افضل واحلى توقيع
ايمن
6-اكثر واحد بتختلط فيه خارج نطاق المنتدى
عالي ، حلم حياتي ، زينه ، حمزة 
7-اكثر واحد بتحس انه اذا دخل المنتدى بيعطي للمنتدى جو حلو كتير
مها ، سوسن ، آيات قاسم ، العالي  ، معاذ القرعان ، نادر ، غسان

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

مرحبا...
آيات مين الشطناوي اللي دايما معصب 


> حلم حياتي وزينة ... بينحبو  
> شطناوي ... دايما معصب 
> ضياء وأيهمكو ... طيبين ودمهم خفيف


ههههه

----------


## آلجوري

> مرحبا...
> آيات مين الشطناوي اللي دايما معصب 
> 
> ههههه


*هلا مهدي 
عبادة*

----------


## غسان

غسان ... بحب اسمو ... واللون الأحمر تبعو بدوخني 

تسلمي ايات ... وهي احمر كمان  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> غسان ... بحب اسمو ... واللون الأحمر تبعو بدوخني 
> 
> تسلمي ايات ... وهي احمر كمان


*يسلموووو*

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

يلا منييييح مو آنا
هه

----------


## آلجوري

> يلا منييييح مو آنا
> هه


*لا انت  مواضيعك حلوة   سوري ع هالنسوة *

----------


## العالي عالي

> غسان ... بحب اسمو ... واللون الأحمر تبعو بدوخني 
> 
> تسلمي ايات ... وهي احمر كمان


ابسط يا عم 

مين قدك  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> ابسط يا عم 
> 
> مين قدك


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## زهرة النرجس

_كلكو حلوين وماشاء الله عنكو_ 
*ان شاء الله مع مرور الوقت رح احكيلك لأنو ما بتقدر تحكم على الناس بسرعة نظرا لاني عضو جديد*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> _كلكو حلوين وماشاء الله عنكو_ 
> *ان شاء الله مع مرور الوقت رح احكيلك لأنو ما بتقدر تحكم على الناس بسرعة نظرا لاني عضو جديد*


اهلا وسهلا خذي وقتك

----------


## حسان القضاة

F5




                            .

----------


## طوق الياسمين

1-اكتر واحد بتحس شخصيته كتير قويه بالمنتدى؟

أميرة قوس النصر

2- اكثر واحد خفيف دم؟

الوسادة

3-اكثر واحد بتحس انه شايف حاله (متكبر)؟

حسان القضاة

4-اكثر واحد بتحسه ضعيف شخصيه بالمنتدى؟

ما حدا

5-صاحب افضل واحلى توقيع؟

انا

6-اكثر واحد بتختلط فيه خارج نطاق المنتدى؟

العقيق الاحمر

7-اكثر واحد بتحس انه اذا دخل المنتدى بيعطي للمنتدى جو حلو كتير؟

هدوء عاصف

----------

